
How do I provide value to my startup as a non-technical founder? - alex_flom
http://www.kilometer.io/blog/how-do-i-provide-value-to-my-startup-as-a-non-technical-founder/
======
alex_flom
Lately, I answered a few Quora questions about the value a non-technical
cofounder can provide during the pre-launch stage of a startup. My answers got
thousands of views many upvotes; so I decided to dedicate a blog post to this
important question.

